# New Stuff Galore



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking for a new gun, optic, hunting or shooting gear? Since there is no SHOT show this year, I'm bringing the latest and greatest stuff being rolled out right now. And, WOW, it's phenomenal. Pages and pages of stuff you never heard about and you don't have to put up with any advertising pop-ups or ads. It's all brought to you at my personal expense and I don't have a dog in the fight.

Just click here and enjoy: ThinkingAfield.org


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Glen. 
That's somewhat tongue-in-cheek, although I really do appreciate your post my wife is less than thrilled that I've been sitting here drooling page after page after page. I've tried to respond responsibly by offering to buy her the gun or trinket of her desire just to let me look through all the pages. After she reminded me that the last time I made that statement I just, in effect bought myself another gun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots more today, including plenty of firearms. This stuff is giving me ideas about my pending inertia-driven shotgun purchase yet to be determined.

Still haven't got my Browning shotgun back from resurfacing (Duratouch failure) and crow hunting begins in 2 weeks. Dangit. Might have to fill the gap with a classic Remington 1100 in 20-gauge, as if hitting those rascals isn't tough enough for an old blind man. Bullwinkle says I can use one of his 12-gauge scatterguns, so at least I can still play.


----------

